# Lost Pasword for PowerBook



## horn069 (Dec 11, 2004)

A freind of mine has lost his p/w for his notebook, and can't get passed the login prompt. Personlly I am a PC user, and really don't have much advice to give him. Any help will be appreciated greatly!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Which OS?


----------



## horn069 (Dec 11, 2004)

I think it's a X


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Either one of these links should work.

http://www.answers.vt.edu/ask4help/desktop/vtkb2224.htm

http://www2.unplannedthought.com:8080/archives/2003/11/22/recovering_mac_os_x_password.php


----------



## horn069 (Dec 11, 2004)

Thanks for your help, I will try this procedure!


----------



## horn069 (Dec 11, 2004)

I could not reset the p/w, I can't seem to follow the procedure properly or the Os is different than stated. Is their anything else I could try, please help as my buddy is going bonkers not being able to use his PB Os X. Thanks in advance


----------



## MSY-Houston (Dec 5, 2004)

If you're using OSX, get the Install CD and put it in the CD drive. Restart the computer with the C key held down.

Once the program loads, you should get to an install screen. Ignore that. Look for the menu in the upper left of the screen. There should be an option to reset the password.

Good luck.


----------

